# FET - Anyone on their two week wait??



## lisajb (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi just wondering if there is anyone out there on their two week wait?  I'm looking for someone to chat with and support each other.

I've just had two frozen embryos put back in last Wednesday at Midland Fertility.  My treatment injections and tablets were fine up until the embryos were put back in.  Sunday I was tired and every little job I did made me feel giddy and sick I'd need to lie down and rest.  Monday very much the same tired went to bed at 9pm with a real bad headache and woke up Tuesday with one.
I can't drink my favourite cup of tea it tastes horrid and I'm drinking like I've never drunk before.  I never was ill on my first cycle last September and can only think its down to the Estradiol tablets anyone else felt this bad?

Lisa


----------



## ladybirdloo (Feb 16, 2011)

hi there lisa hope ur doin ok??                                                                                                                                    im on my 2 week wait i had my transfer on thursday.. ive been feeling fine until today but now i'm absolutely exhausted i haven't got the energy 2 get out of bed   all i want is lot's of hugs                                                                                                                                  hope 2 chat to u soon take care x


----------



## paulapaps (Apr 16, 2011)

hey there

am on my 2ww also. this is my 3rd ivf, did 2 fresh cycles in 2009 then they dicovered i had fluid in my tbes, they were removed april 2010 then i have just done my first FET. i had 2 day 3 embryos transferred on the 15th, due to test on the 30th. not feeling too positive today as have been having cramps last couple days . how are you feeling?xx


----------



## mimi29 (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi to you all

Been awhile since I was last on here, I had FET 20/04/2011 so am too on the 2ww ...
I had two 5 day blasts transferred due to test on the 02/05. I've been cramping since they went in and have had lower back pains, can't stop going to the toilet and did feel sick in the middle of the night which I'm hoping is a good sign. 
Hope you are all feeling better today ?
Did any of you have intralipid ? 
Mia x


----------

